# Is it necessary to have a degree to teach english as a foreign language?



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

HI
Are there any jobs for people who have just completed TEFL courses? Can I get work with no experience?
Thanks for any replies.
Maleena


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends what kind of "teaching English" job you're looking for, and the requirements of the particular market in the country you're targeting.

If you're looking for work with an official language school, it depends on the requirements of the language school. Some don't even required the TEFL certificate, others want that and/or teaching experience of some sort.

The Guardian Weekly Guardian Weekly runs a once a month section on teaching English overseas, and with it, a section of job ads. Some of the articles might give you some ideas where to start looking for jobs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

*Thanks*



Bevdeforges said:


> It depends what kind of "teaching English" job you're looking for, and the requirements of the particular market in the country you're targeting.
> 
> If you're looking for work with an official language school, it depends on the requirements of the language school. Some don't even required the TEFL certificate, others want that and/or teaching experience of some sort.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev, for you quick reply.
I was just hearing so many different things. But it is true I have heard that it is better to go to the schools face to face and ask them if they have any positions vacant.
Thank you for the link.
I am feeling a little bit more confident now.
Cheers,
Maleena


----------



## siciliana (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Maleena,

It is possible to teach English without a degree in Latin America and parts of SE Asia. Also, I have some friends without degrees teaching English in the Czech Republic, Prague in particular. Sometimes it is just about showing up at the school and asking if there are open positions as you said. 

Have you obtained your TEFL Certificate yet? This will be key to have if you plan to teach without a degree. I did the TEFL Worldwide course in Prague - it is great value for the money, cost of living is low in Prague and the company offers lifetime job guidance support.


----------



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks siciliana
i am doing my tefl course now. but will have my certificate before i go to italy.
thanks for your help.
maleena


----------

